

Ask HN: What journals or magazines do you read to learn about new developments? - harigov


======
andrew-lucker
This should depend on your field, because some are more gated than others. If
you are lucky enough to pick an open one, then you can find good work
published and available online.

In my case, I work in an open field. To find new work I simply identify
thought leaders and start following their careers. Work happens pretty slowly,
so checking in once or twice a year is usually enough to see whats happening
and what is in the works.

